# RAW DUCK: Rayshot magnetic pouch review (video)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been using these for a little while now, and I have to agree with the majority's opinion on these quality pouches.






You can find them here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7663-magnetic-and-other-high-quality-pouches-still-available/page__p__79419#entry79419

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have one and it is a very good pouch! -- Tex


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have one and it is a very good pouch! -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the good words guys.

@Tex, and you have one of the older ones that aren't with the better pigskin if yours is rust colored, yet still good as you mentioned. They are now with a stronger skin.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

@RAYSHOT Thanks for the excellent service as well, I definitely find the magnet pouches as a "must have" for anyones arsenal. Even with out the magnet, your pouches seem to be very sturdy and they hold up to my abuse









LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review LGD,

BTW, do you have any link to get one of those large block of magnet (ammo holder)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Good review LGD,
> 
> BTW, do you have any link to get one of those large block of magnet (ammo holder)


Hello I find a Lil ammo magnet for you









BTW it can hold 9.5 mm steel easily


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

@ Eshot I bought that at a Japanese Home Center, The next time I go I will check them out again to see who manufactures them (I have through the packaging away when I bought that one)

@SS thanks for the link, I have one on it's way, I just have to buy more paracord so I can make a proper lanyard for it









LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hello I find a Lil ammo magnet for you


LOL good one, I don't want to hang myself with that






BTW: I found this on bay but they don't sell 1 or 2 pcs only 10pcs


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

E forget about that link on bay.. they are too small... 3/4 inch diameter

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Irfan we can get singles in UK but they want the earth for them..£3.99 each









[edit] those I found are 20mm x 10mm


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> E forget about that link on bay.. they are too small... 3/4 inch diameter


Yes, that is about 19mm - will it hold about 25-30 3/8s (9.5mm) ? 

if it hold that much I m planing to put a lanyard and make 2 of it anyway that seller don't sell less than 10pcs.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess with the 5 being stacked @ 1/4 inch thick a piece, and with the strength of them, it should hold that many.

I don't see where it says that they don't sell less than 10pcs... I see 1 5pc set for just over $10

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's an idea E find an old hard disc drive and in there you'll find good neos they have holes too which you could enlarge for paracord.


----------

